
Increased Excess Heat from Palladium Deposited on Nickel [pdf] - wdawson4
https://www.lenr-canr.org/acrobat/MizunoTincreasede.pdf
======
wdawson4
Mizuno, T. and J. Rothwell have developed an improved method of producing
excess heat with nickel mesh coated with palladium. The new method produces
higher power, a larger output to input ratio, and it can be controlled
effectively. With 50 W of input, it produces ~250 W of excess heat, and with
300 W it produces ~2 to 3 kW. This paper is a comprehensive description of the
apparatus, the reactant, and the method. They hope this paper will allow
others to replicate the experiment.

